# New guy from Alberta.



## gube (Dec 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi. Been shooting since 1986. Friend of mine told me about this web site. Currently looking for a new target bow.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

Welcome whats the weather like up your way this time of year ?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

met:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* gube. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

:welcome: to AT
Best regards from Germany..


Cs


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

1986 that was a good year! That was the year I was born.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT, glad to see even more Albertans showing up!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## gube (Dec 1, 2008)

CamSpeed said:


> Welcome whats the weather like up your way this time of year ?


Normally quite a bit below freezing temp. This year, Nov has been un-seasonably warm. No snow yet and daytime temps above "freezing". Lots of "wind" in the last while as well.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard! :teeth:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

